# LM390N, 9V-400mA para 2W y suena muy bien.



## Alfgu (Dic 31, 2007)

Pues eso os dejo este esquema para el que lo quiera hacer y ponerlo en el Mp3 o discman o lo que sea, y va de maravilla.

http://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lm390n1cm2.jpg
http://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lm3902mh7.jpg
http://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lm3903wz1.jpg


----------



## maxep (Ene 3, 2008)

gracias justo buscaba algo asi .. que parlante recomiendas?


----------



## Alfgu (Ene 4, 2008)

Buenas Maxep, pues lo he probado con estos parlantes https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19484.html que "reciclé" de una Tv grundig de TRC, aunque no tengo la caja de madera que no tardaré en hacersela (a cada uno) para que sonase mejor, pues lo probe sobrepuestos en una caja de madera (que no daba las dimensiones que queria para estos parlantes) que tenia por ahi y la verdad que suena muy bien y les hice la prueba de fuego, escuchar musica Bakalao para ver que tal sonaba y luego rock y pop por ultimo y aguanta de maravilla y amplifica muy bien aunque no tenga potenciometro de volumen ni control de tonos.


----------

